# sausage! :)



## beckins (Jul 30, 2010)

sausage has settled in a bit now, hes not calling out n bursting my eardrums all the time anymore!  hes just calling out when i leave the room now instead lol which is kinda cute cuz i guess im 'part of the flock' now, but i spect my other half who is sat in the room when i leave is probly a bit less impressed  hehe. Just given him his third spray bath, soggy sausage! he looks so funny i love it  and i bought some toy parts, chains etc, he seems to love the plastic chain just as it is tho, i wrap it around his outside perch n he likes to unwrap it. I am thinking he must probably be a she now cause theres been no singing type stuff, just cute chirps and chattering noises. I guess he/she must be nearly due for a molt in the next few months so we will see anyway! Hes getting a bit tamer, we did teach him to step up, but he doesnt seem to want to do it anymore  i dont know why, it seems he will only do it when HE wants to do it! lol also now we have put a perch on the outside of the cage, we just leave his door open so he can come and go as he pleases, but when we shut his door he has a tantrum sometimes!  overall we can get very close to him and hes not phased, but havent been able to touch him yet, just tries to nibble on a finger then moves away  I dont know what i can do to get him to let me touch him? is it best to actually pick him up in my hand and stroke his head or something? or is this just bad can imagine it might stress him  Ive been trying to get a sneaky stroke in on his cheek when i feed him some millet from my hands, soon as he cottons on tho he nibbles me  lol i seen him swinging one of his toys and then placing his head underneath so it rubs over his head so im sure he would like scritches if only he'd let me! 

Anyway, some pics attatched!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Thnaks for sharing  Somehow Sausage looks like a 'she'


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

That's what I was thinking too!


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

Awww she's so beautiful! I love pearl pieds!


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Very pretty...thanks for sharing


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

OH GOSH that cockatiel has an AMAZING color


----------



## beckins (Jul 30, 2010)

aww thankyou all


----------



## crazycat (Aug 2, 2010)

Cute pictures. I seriously love the name sausage, I call all my animals (2 year old included) sausage when they do something silly or funny. :blush:


----------



## MurphysMum (Nov 21, 2009)

Great pics, love the first one. cute lil guy


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

crazycat said:


> Cute pictures. I seriously love the name sausage, I call all my animals (2 year old included) sausage when they do something silly or funny. :blush:


So do I.  Or "poo-heads" depending on their behaviour. I love the wet-Sausage photos. She's so pretty.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

he/she is VERY pretty. i love pearl pieds i think the most of all the mutations lol


----------



## Daharkaz Angel (Aug 31, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL. First thing i thought was sausage looks a lot like a she hehe... That is some nice colouring =)


----------



## beckins (Jul 30, 2010)

yea im starting to think saus really is a girl now, she hasnt been singing for us at all, just chirrups and chattering really. She'll happily hop onto my finger now (as long as theres an incentive!) some millet or a straw to chew and shes there! lol  but still working on the touching . Kinda got her to spread her wings when i say pretty wings, but she seems to forget it every day! lol XD. The hardest thing is trying to call her a her now after a few weeks of calling her a him! hehe:blink:


----------

